# Low Fuel Light



## gfxdave99 (Feb 26, 2011)

So if you ever wondered when exactly the fuel light comes on. I was reading through the service manual and it comes on when you have less then 11% of the tank remaining.


----------



## Spyder (Dec 26, 2010)

I seen ours pop on the other day, but I generally don't let it get that low.


----------



## 70AARCUDA (Nov 14, 2010)

....hmm-m-m-m, 11% of 15.6 gallons is *1.716* gallons or *2.0* gallons as an integer value.

...see also: http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/27-fuel-economy/1183-when-does-your-low-fuel-lamp-come.html

...above is for everybody _except_ M6 Eco's, which only have 12.6 gallon tanks.


----------



## CHEVYCRUZE RS (Mar 29, 2011)

ive never seen the light before


----------



## 70AARCUDA (Nov 14, 2010)

CHEVYCRUZE RS said:


> ive never *seen the light* before


...which? Biblically, intellectually, or automotively (wink,wink)?


----------



## fenix (Mar 30, 2011)

it came on the other day. i'm use to the light coming on in my avy


----------



## gfxdave99 (Feb 26, 2011)

70AARCUDA said:


> ...which? Biblically, intellectually, or automotively (wink,wink)?


What if i was blinded by the light, wrapped up like a deuce another runner in the night?


----------



## fenix (Mar 30, 2011)

its sad i know that song.....


----------



## 70AARCUDA (Nov 14, 2010)

...10 extra "*Brownie Points*" for the _both_ of you (ha,ha)!

...but don't expect them to be Alice B. Toklas "*Brownies*."


----------



## fastdriver (Jan 7, 2011)

70AARCUDA said:


> ...which? Biblically, intellectually, or automotively (wink,wink)?


You're on a roll er maybe role (wink, wink) tonight!


----------



## cruzers (Dec 13, 2010)

fastdriver said:


> You're on a roll er maybe role (wink, wink) tonight!


O.K. Is this a Cruze forum? Or is it a bunch of guys ( cough, cough ) winking at each other. LOL.


----------



## 70AARCUDA (Nov 14, 2010)

...must be some _"...dust in the wind..."_ getting into our eyes, causing us to wink at different locations across the map(s).


----------



## t.b.brady (Apr 2, 2011)

think when the light came on I put in about 55L of fuel not long after light came on. (60L tank) from memory said around 100km remaining.

and once I cut it a bit finer, and I managed to get the fill fuel warning up when less then 1km from a servo, from memory put 58L ish in the tank that day, computer got to 60 or 80km remaining (I don't remember), it then changed to fill fuel.

Wont be getting that low again! but was good to know when it came on.. as for how much was really left tank / km who knows and I wont ever get low enough to find out.

will see if my fuel receipt is still around to see what I actually put in.


----------

